# 240 Amp Wiring



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

I'm trying to run my wiring clean through my car, somewhere that'll be safe and outa the way. Anyone have any routes to take for the power wire? I couldn't find a gromet big enough on the firewall for the 4 gauge wire and I don't think its a good idea to run power under the car. Its a fully loaded 240SX SE Coupe so A/C and stuff is under my dash (meaning I don't want to take it out to run the amp).


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

what i did is there is a cover around the speedodmeter cable that you can remove without messing it up. it should fit through there, and then run the wires from there through the center counsole.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Pacman said:


> I couldn't find a gromet big enough on the firewall for the 4 gauge wire and I don't think its a good idea to run power under the car.


I just so happen to have a fully weather-proof firewall grommet for sale that will in fact fit 4 gauge wire. Here is a picture. It can be yours for $5 shipped!


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Azgrower said:


> I just so happen to have a fully weather-proof firewall grommet for sale that will in fact fit 4 gauge wire. Here is a picture. It can be yours for $5 shipped!


Well, the kit comes with a round thing that you stick the wire through the hole you're suppose to drill I guess and it clips in making it weatherproof.

This is my plan on routing the wiring (I'm borrowing thedaddies picture cause it has no frontend which is what I needed to show them what I'm talking about, hop you don't mind  ):


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

I donno if this is the same for the sx's, but what i did was remove the plastic tire guard above the drive side tire and thats where all the engine wires enter the car. The grommet is plenty big enough for my 4 gauge wire. The grommet isn't that high up in the dash, so even with a fully loaded you should still be able to get to it. Mind you my car is a b13 sentra. I've heard the b14's have the same grommet/hole. But that one that was already posted might've worked well. BTW, the picture didn't work so if this doesn't work for some reason, my bad.


----------

